# 700 dollars....



## gilbypoleadamson (Feb 8, 2007)

I've been searching for a TV around 700 dollars for a while and it's far to overwhelming for me. If anyone has any suggestions I would appreciate it, I just want to make sure I don't end up wasting my money.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Well... what are you looking for in a TV? What size? LCD or Plasma? 60Hz? 120Hz? 

What is it for? Are you going to watch a lot of sports? movies? general TV?

The answers to these questions can help us steer you better. :T


----------



## gilbypoleadamson (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry, I should have included a little more detail. Right now I'd like something relatively big, mainly for movies and games. So far I've been trying to decide what the ideal split between size and cost would be. For my price range I've seen everything from 32 inch TV's to 47 but I have a hard time believing I would get anything good in that size for only 700.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

BB sells a 42" Insignia 120Hz LCD for $699. I believe LG makes these for Best Buy. But don't quote me on that! There are a lot more plasmas to be had in your price range than lcds. BB has many to choose from including their brand name (Insignia) 50" for $647.

There's generally good deals to be had at the Shack store as well.


----------



## gilbypoleadamson (Feb 8, 2007)

Well I've had pretty bad luck with Insignias, the last one I had broke right after the warranty expired and it would have cost more to fix it then it did to buy it. But I went to Best Buy today and checked out the Samsung PN42B450B1D which is 42" plasma and it looked pretty nice. Have you heard anything about it?


----------



## gilbypoleadamson (Feb 8, 2007)

However, I would like to connect my computer to it and I feel like to do that I would need a 1080p TV to really get a good picture. I have a HP HDX18T laptop with an 18.4 inch screen which is already 1080p and has a Blu-Ray drive (another reason for 1080p)


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

This might depend on your viewing distance. For TV/Movie watching, rule of thumb is that less than 50", and/or sitting >8 ft away, you won't see the difference between 720 and 1080... can't say 100% that this applies to computer viewing though.


----------

